# Manchester United, F.A. Cup 3rd round



## stuz719 (Jan 3, 2010)

To Alex Ferguson: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

It's just a shame that it had to be Leeds United to make so many of us happy...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's Sir Alex's response to you


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 9, 2010)

One of my best mates is a Leeds fan... this just about made his whole year!


----------



## Opeth666 (Jan 9, 2010)

ARSENAL FC ALL THE WAY BABY!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 10, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> ARSENAL FC ALL THE WAY BABY!


----------



## Nickthebogan (Jan 10, 2010)

The sort of people who gloat like that are the same people who refuse to support manchester united even when they are playing a foreign team.

Its a sad world.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 10, 2010)

Sad world indeed  ...

While we are talking about Real Football and not the US Crap 
Man I can't wait for the World Cup 2010 South Africa... it will be a great tournament !


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah. Hope there's no shoot-outs though.


----------



## Nickthebogan (Jan 10, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Man I can't wait for the World Cup 2010 South Africa... it will be a great tournament !



Yes it shall be a good on, i'm predicting a lot of drunk supporters are going to get aids though. The lure of those african hookers will be too much. 

I'm glad we have some real football fans here and not "football"/paddedhelmethandballrunning game/nfl


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 10, 2010)

Nickthebogan said:


> Yes it shall be a good on, i'm predicting a lot of drunk supporters are going to get aids though. The lure of those african hookers will be too much.
> 
> I'm glad we have some real football fans here and not "football"/paddedhelmethandballrunning game/nfl



I'm glad too.. Even if people here support different clubs (I personally am a United supporter since 1996... although I'm not so big into football anymore  mainly because I didn't play it like.. .. like wow 4-5 years now (my fucking knees are in terrible condition FUCK  ), Still It's good to see there is a possibility to talk about the game on a high level 

Since Poland didn't get into the World Cup.. I'll be supporting England 

I never understood 'American Football'.. maybe if I knew the rules etc... But a game when you have to stop every couple of seconds because the team is lying on the ground  .. Hellyeah 

The best sport from the USA is... Basketball


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 10, 2010)

I can vouch for Sebastian's United support. He and I have had a rather lengthy convo about MUFC, and the guy rules. 

I'll be hosting some World Cup watching parties next year, and while I fully support my country, I hope for good things for England as well, which will be tough being in the same group  Although, I do believe the US and England will be the ones making it out of that group. 

Don't get me wrong, I love American football. When you're brought up in this country, its kinda difficult to avoid since its by far the most popular here. However, once I discovered soccer (your real football ), I preferred it over the American version. I've supported United for over a decade, and I won't be stopping any time soon. Despite the early loss in the F.A. Cup, this team has done well having lost the best player in the world.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2010)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> One of my best mates is a Leeds fan... this just about made his whole year!



Wow, look who's returned.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 10, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Here's Sir Alex's response to you





Opeth666 said:


> ARSENAL FC ALL THE WAY BABY!



It still stuns me that Americans like UK Football. Even I don't like UK Football and I'm from here


----------



## Opeth666 (Jan 10, 2010)

Im a Huuuuuugeee gunnars Fan, but im also a Everton, aston villa and leeds fan as well...havn't really cared too much for Man U granted they are a good team just their playing style isn't of my liking.... and american football is boring unless its college football(Because its Raw and not polished if that makes any sense).

btw UVA!!! national NCAA CHAMPS BABY!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 12, 2010)

For me, it was about accessibility. When I started getting into soccer in junior high, it was during United's quest for the treble. Back then, soccer was seldom televised, so David Beckham's transcendent popularity got me watching United, and their comeback in the 1999 Champions League final hooked me. It was the biggest comeback I had ever seen, going into injury time down a goal, but managing to score two off corners (from Becks no less) to win. Since then, I've been a diehard supporter, and when money permits, I will be seeing a match at Old Trafford.


----------

